# My Catfish is bigger than yours!!



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Heres my 23 and 3/4 inch Sailfin Catfish, his name is f*cker and he eats Everything.




























Here he is in a huge RubberMaid Tub when i transfered him to a bigger tank.
just to show you how big he is thats a AQ500 on the tub!

Lets see your Cats!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wrong forum, but here are my catfish. I had to sold them to make room for my snakeheads and rhom







:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=62191

The royal pleco is about 35 cm and 12 years old.

The smaller RTC is app. 50 cm (1 year old) and the bigger RTC is almost 70 cm (4 years old).


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice big catfish, I like that other fish in the first pic bowfin?snakehead? (i'm ignorant)

your gravel looks like someone lost an M&M eating contest.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

traumatic said:


> Nice big catfish, I like that other fish in the first pic bowfin?snakehead? (i'm ignorant)
> [snapback]826631[/snapback]​


it's neither of them







i'm almost positive it's a jade sleeper goby









I'll post pics up of my cats later


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

that is one big catfish


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have a 6" juruense, and 3 2" raphle catfish and i HAD an 8" RTC

i love them so much


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Which gudgeon species is that guy in front of the sailfin, he looks too big to be any of the ones around my area, mainly morgunda morgunda, and I am unsure which species jade sleeper goby is.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

fishguyeric said:


> Which gudgeon species is that guy in front of the sailfin, he looks too big to be any of the ones around my area, mainly morgunda morgunda, and I am unsure which species jade sleeper goby is.
> [snapback]829114[/snapback]​


All i know is that its a jade goby, sorry.

Stingray: very nice cats, Im looking for a RTC but no one around here ever gets one in.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

big mofo


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> All i know is that its a jade goby, sorry.
> 
> Stingray: very nice cats, Im looking for a RTC but no one around here ever gets one in.
> [snapback]830706[/snapback]​


Stingray is the guy who has posted my pics, since I could not post them. But they are my (Jan) fishies


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

No thanks that thing it f*cking huge


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

My big Giraffe


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

My big Clarius


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hahaha mine are tweeny. the clarius is GOOOORGEOUS tho labeo.

my corys









View attachment 44105

Bonnie (C. Napoensis

View attachment 44106

'the boys' (C. Paleatus)

...and this committed suicide but...

View attachment 44107

Clyde (C. Elegans)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just an inbetween snack for the real big guns, but here's my biggest catfish - 6" Sultan Pleco...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

bobme said:


> No thanks that thing it f*cking huge
> [snapback]840322[/snapback]​


And again: you are just a great addition to this site


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

jan said:


> And again: you are just a great addition to this site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the reason why he was banned









and nice cats Labeo


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> that is the reason why he was banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing more to say


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

not mine


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

man that is a huge RTC







. Good thing that was only a temp. tank too :laugh:

and here is a pic of my biggest cat. 9" feather fin


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

RAYMAN45 said:


> not mine
> [snapback]846169[/snapback]​










thats a horrible thing


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT SIZE TANK THEY IN A 55?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I remember that post from waterwolves. dont get alarmed guys. It was only in there a short amount of time. I think the guy had to do some maitenence on his pond or something like that so he moved the fish into a small tank for a little while


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> thats a horrible thing
> [snapback]846242[/snapback]​


No, that was just a temp setup, his big tank struck a leak. I know the guy that owns them, he's good people and takes great care of his fish.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

all in all that rtc is kickass


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

http://www.plecofanatics.com/gallery/showp...oto=765&cat=501


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

Fresh2salt said:


> all in all that rtc is kickass
> [snapback]847374[/snapback]​


Whats that fish in your avatar fresh2salt and have you got a bigger pic?


----------

